# plus d'icones



## mtouille (25 Juillet 2010)

bonjour à tous, voilà je viens d'avoir mon ipad et je demande comment faire pour avoir plus d'icones? il y a que 11 pages avec les icones est il possible dans mettre plus et comment ?
Merci à vous de m'aider


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Pour cela, il faut attendre l'OS 4 qui arrivera à la fin de l'année. Cela te permettra de regrouper tes icônes entre elles et donc de multiplier ainsi l'espace qui leur est alloué.


----------



## Dagui (26 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble qu'avant iOS 4 et l'organisation par dossiers des apps, il existait le même problème sur iPhone. L'astuce consistait à synchroniser ses apps comme d'habitude, mais du fait de leur nombre, elles ne s'affichaient pas toutes. Mais elles se trouvaient bien dans l'iPhone. Une petite recherche via la page Spotlight en tapant le nom de l'app permettait de la lancer. Je pense que cela doit être valable sur l'iPad.


----------



## Dthibault (28 Juillet 2010)

Ce que dit Dagui est exact et fonctionne très bien 

Par contre... Remplir les 11 pages il faut le faire quand même


----------



## arbaot (29 Juillet 2010)

226 appli c'est vite fait :love:


----------



## salamander (30 Juillet 2010)

Dthibault a dit:


> Ce que dit Dagui est exact et fonctionne très bien
> 
> Par contre... Remplir les 11 pages il faut le faire quand même



C'est clair, d'autant qu'avec un nombre aussi important, je pense que faire un petit tri ne doit pas être trop compliqué....j'aurai du mal à croire qu'elle sont toutes indispensables...


----------



## mtouille (31 Juillet 2010)

Oui je fais un tri mais j'aimerai pouvoir avoir plus de pages pour classé les icones par categories, voilà pourquoi je recherche un moyen d'avoir plus de pages.


----------



## ET80 (31 Juillet 2010)

Pas possible. Attend quelques mois ios4, et tu aura les dossiers pour mieux classer


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

Perso, sur mon iPhone, toutes les pages sont pleines. Et je ne peux faire du trie supplémentaire.

Sur mon iPad, ce n'est pas encore le cas, mais je peux comprendre le problème du coup.


----------

